# Cygwin and xview help



## joewrenn (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm trying to work with software developed at physionet.org and i've followed all their installation instructions but when i got to run the command in the xterm window i get the following error

"
bash-3.2$ wave -r 100s
assertion "ret != inval_id" failed: file "/usr/src/ports/xorg/libX11/libX11-1.3.3-1/src/libX11-1.3.3/src/xcb_io.c", line 385, function: _XAllocID
Aborted (core dumped)
"
any ideas?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you give us a little more details on which program you are working on from that website.

Cheers!


----------



## joewrenn (Jun 17, 2010)

well wave is the one im using but many of the programs cause that error and i have no clue how to fix it. the filepath it mentions doesnt even exist.


----------



## pfanio (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the same problem. Is there a solution for it?

I need help for this case, please help me.


----------



## wanderer11 (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am guessing that we don't have an answer for this as the thread is over 2 years old. As such I am closing this thread, if you are having a problem please create a new thread and we can help you with that.


----------

